# Emergency phone number in Spain



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

At the MMM team get together at the Peterborough show the subject of being stopped by bogus policemen in unmarked cars particularly on the Madrid ring roads, north and south Barcelona and the Alicante region was aired by a MMM subscriber. I can't verify that these incidents have actually taken place. If you are travelling in these areas keep the following information in mind.

According to the Spanish authorities in all traffic related matters police officers will be in uniform. Unmarked vehicles will have a flashing electronic sign in the rear window stating "Policia" or "Guardia Civil" and normally have blue flashing lights incorporated into their headlights which are activated when the police stop you.

I posted the following some time ago and it won't do any harm to post it again. I've amended the original post after checking the details in the Caravan Club, Caravan Europe 1 2011 edition.

"The Spanish police have set up an emergency phone number (902-10-21-12) with English 
speaking staff for tourists offering round the clock assistance.

An English speaking operator will take a statement about the incident, translate it into Spanish and transmit it to the nearest police station. You will still have to report in person to a police station if you have an accident or have been robbed or swindled. The help line operator will give you the details of the nearest police station."

It would be very interesting to hear from anybody who has been "Pulled" by the bogus police. 

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for that Don. I think I am correct in saying that anyone calling that number from a UK mobile phone will need to prefix it with 0034, Alan.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Thanks for that Don. I think I am correct in saying that anyone calling that number from a UK mobile phone will need to prefix it with 0034, Alan.


Not if you're in Spain, even with a UK mobile.

Dougie.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Alan, I've never used the country or area code when making a local call abroad with my UK mobile. Whether the number is classed as a local call I don't know but it would be a wise to have it all ready in your mobile just in case.
Don


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. I wasn't sure as I use a Spanish sim now but seem to remember having had that problem in the past.

Just decided to try using my UK sim to call the number of the pub I am in now in Spain without the prefix and it does not work. With the prefix added it does but maybe the Policia number is different. Sorry to labour on this one but it's not much good people putting the number in their phones unless it works when they need it, Alan.


----------

